# Church pew spacing/fixed row chair spacing



## rural62 (Jun 22, 2015)

Our church pews are non - code compliant with a spacing of 8, rather than 12 inches of spacing. (1028.10.2.1)  If we pick them up to install new flooring, do we have to put them at the new code requirement?  Or can we put them at the same, non-code compliant spacing?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 22, 2015)

rural62 said:
			
		

> Our church pews are non - code compliant with a spacing of 8, rather than 12 inches of spacing. (1028.10.2.1)  If we pick them up to install new flooring, do we have to put them at the new code requirement?  Or can we put them at the same, non-code compliant spacing?


Talk to you Building official.

Technically if you remove them, you need to comply with current code.


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome

Same answer, but not sure if just replacing the flooring will result in a visit from the inspector???

I am thinking that the answer is you can put them back as is, as long as you are not adding any seating, or changing the arrangement.

What state are you in???


----------



## rural62 (Jun 22, 2015)

Wisconsin - in a city


----------



## north star (Jun 22, 2015)

*# ~ # ~ #*



rural62,

From the* `12 IBC, Section 105.2 - Work Exempt From Permits:*

*Exception # 7.*

7. Painting, papering, tiling, *carpeting*, cabinets, counter tops and

similar finish  work.

While the replacement of the carpeting may be exempt from

the IBC codes & a permit, ...the Federal ADA Standards will most

likely require that the 12" spacing be installed once the pews are

detached and removed.



*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## JBI (Jun 22, 2015)

rural62, First, welcome to the board.

Second, ask the local AHJ what will be required. The only person who can give you a definitive/binding answer is the AHJ.


----------



## steveray (Jun 22, 2015)

No ADA in the church.......unless they rent it out....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 22, 2015)

Personally the 12 inches would be more comfortable for the attendees and the few pews you would loose are probably not going to effect seating, except for the attendee who may believe the pew that was removed was "his" seat.


----------



## rural62 (Jun 22, 2015)

what is AHJ?


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2015)

rural62 said:
			
		

> what is AHJ?


Authority having jurisdiction

Normally the city the building is in

Could be county , or state, or other


----------

